# problemas con reseteo de 74ls193



## johanx007 (Jul 23, 2010)

hola a todos, tengo que siseñar un contador de 0 a 60 up/down el problemas es que no puedo hacer que resetee en el numero que quiero me cuneta hacia arriba y hacia abajo pero no puedo lograr que resetee en el numero que quiero.
ahy esta la imagen del circuito ojalas alguien me pueda ayudar

http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-contador-4842631.html


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola johanx007

Veo en la imagen que adjuntaste que no estás utilizando las entradas A, B, C, D, De los contadores 74LS193.
Por medio de estas entradas se programa el número que deseas que inicie; en tu caso es cero por lo tanto deben estar a tierra, 0 Lógico.

Para que llegue solo hasta 60 debes detectar, por medio de unas compuertas conectadas a las salidas Q’s de los contadores, cuando estos lleguen a “61” en ese preciso momento se envia las salidas de las compuertas a las entradas LOAD de los contadores para que se restablezcan a 0.

En las Q’s del contador de las unidades debes detectar cuando llegue a 0001.
En las Q’s del contador de las decenas  debes detectar cuando llegue a 0110.

Entonces requieres de una compuerta NAND de 3 entradas para detectar esos 1’s(Unos) Cierto ?...
La salida de esa compuerta se conecta a las entradas LOAD de los contadores.

Me podrirás decir por qué se utiliza una NAND ?...

Ahora bien: cuando los contadores cuentan en forma descendente hay que hacer otro arreglo para que inicie en 60,Cierto ?...

No es igual contar:
0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10......20, 30, 40, 50, 60. Reset a 0.
Que:
60, 50, 40, 30, 20, 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, 0. Reset a 60 Cierto ?...
Omití números para no hacer el mensaje muy largo.

Qué harías Tú para restablecer a 60 cuando cuente en forma descendente ?.
Te tienes que valer de las salidas Q’s, A, B, C, D y de la entrada Load.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## johanx007 (Jul 23, 2010)

estimado ya logre que contara hacia arriva y hacia abajo el problema que tengo ahora es que al bajar me comienza desde 25 ycomienza a bajar pero cuando baja tiene un salto y sigue contando de subida cuenta bien de 0 a 25 pero ahora el problema lo tengo solo en la bajada ojalas me puedan ayudar otra vez gracias ahy puse un link con una imagen y otro con la simulacion en multisim

http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-contador2-4844182.html

http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=ghngt6hplhb


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 24, 2010)

Hola johanx007

Según veo, en la imagen que adjuntaste, con la compuerta AND U7 estas detectando cuando el contador llegue a
(16+8+2=26 = 0001 1010) la salida de esta AND la conectas a las entradas CLR de los 2 contadores. Con este arreglo el contador se restablecerá a cero cuando llegue a la cuenta 26; pero dijimos que querías hacer un contador ascendente descendente de 0 a 60 según tu mensaje original.

Por otra parte, tienes unas lámparas de 5V @ 1W conectadas a las salidas de los contadores; creo que esos contadores no pueden manejar ese tipo de carga.

La compuerta OR U2 para qué la utilizas ?

Te hice una pregunta “Me podrirás decir por qué se utiliza una NAND ?...” en mi mensaje anterior la cual no me respondiste.. Pero no importa eso lo que importa es continuar con tu proyecto.

Entonces como pretendes hacer tu contador: ascendente descendente de 0 a 25 ó de 0 a 60 ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## johanx007 (Jul 24, 2010)

disculpa por no responderte la pregunta sobre las nand son para hacer el arreglo de subida, cuando al up le llegue la señal de reloj al down le llegara un un osea vcc, y lo de 0 a 60 fua una confucion era de 0 a 25
es para que cuando unos de los dos acarreos me de 1 el load se cargue con un uno y tome el valor cargado en las enradas


y para reestablecer en 60 tendrias que cargarle el numero binario correspondiente a 60  en las entrradas y hacer que el  acarreo le mande un 1 a load


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola johanx007

Creo que el circuito sería como el que viene en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## LuisCarlosAlarcon (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola!

Me han dejado una práctica en la escuela de un contador del 0 al 9999 (4 displays) con 74ls193 y 74ls47, eso ya lo pude hacer con sus respectivos resets de 0-9 cada uno, pero ahora me han pedido que el contador se resetee en el numero 7327, me imagino que se debe de hacer con compuertas lógicas, pero no se cómo.  ¿A alguien se le ocurre algo? ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 26, 2014)

pues es facil
digamos que tenemos el 6 y queremos que hasta ahi llegue que no cuente el 7

a pues en binario el 7 es 0111 ahora a todos los que son 0 les ponemos una NOT para que se combierta en 1 asi *1111*

y una compuerta AND de 4 entradas se va directo al reset de ese contador

con otro ejemplo queda claro 

queremos que llegue a 5 pero el 6 no se muestra

6 en binario 0110 sus respectivos NOT *1111*
su AND de 4 entradas y la salida de la AND a reset 

FACIL


----------



## miguelus (Nov 27, 2014)

Buenas tardesLuisCarlosAlarcon.

Como dicen por aquí "Así se las ponían a Felipe II" 

La cosa es bastante sencilla...




Te dejo la simulación en Proteus 7.8


Sal U2


----------

